# What are you using to keep birds and squirrels out of berry patches?



## fishingpol (Jun 19, 2012)

My small raspberry patch is close to being ripe.  In the past few years I have picked a few and lost many to the birds and squirrels.  This year the crop is dense and I am getting a little anxious of hoarding them and not sharing with the local wildlife.  What are you using for netting and more particularly the frame?  I want to be able to remove it in a few weeks after the crop is done.  The area is only 6' x 6' or so.

I'm thinking saplings in teepee fashion or something similar.  I'd like to stake the net to the ground to keep squirrels out and birds from going under.  I'm looking for any other ideas, whatcha got?  

I'm thinking this:


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 19, 2012)

I like your solution, but it might be tough on the berries.

We have a rather large raspberry patch, and don't protect it at all. We get plenty of berries. I guess our solution is to have enough for the critters and ourselves.

I have seen frames made of PVC pipe. Instead of gluing the joints, you could put screws or bolts in them to ease disassembly.


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2012)

In a small patch, rig up some supported bird netting. It's much less expensive than missiles and disturbs the neighbors less.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 20, 2012)

Then again, if your neighbors have the same problem, maybe y'all can chip in for one of these.


You Navy guys know what this is!


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I found a pop up netting cube for insects online, but they are out of stock.  I'm dreading using netting as I used to pick tangled blue jays and robins out of the netting when I was a teenager at home.  They were not happy. Bamboo stick and frame may be the way.  The clock is running down now. 

If I had the room, and a larger patch, I would leave it uncovered and share.  This years crop is just too good compared to the past few years.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 20, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Then again, if your neighbors have the same problem, maybe y'all can chip in for one of these.
> 
> 
> You Navy guys know what this is!


 
My good friend next door started his patch from the new raspberry plants that pop up from runners from mine.  I think we will have brainstorming session over a beer this weekend and talk about this serious business and all.


----------



## save$ (Jun 20, 2012)

I noticed my strawberries being eaten as fast as they are turning red.  Seems it is my female lab who is helping herself!
I can't keep a cucumber on the vine without an electric fence.  She'll eat those and the summer squash.  She even goes for red tomatoes and green beans.   I picked up a battery powered electric fence at TS.  This is effective in keeping her away from my veggies.  Doesn't really hurt, just let's you know you want to avoid it.  (I was bent over and backed onto the wire while doing some weeding!)


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 20, 2012)

Years ago it was the neighbor bringing her kids over to play with ours.  They were doing the most damage.


----------



## billb3 (Jun 20, 2012)

I use netting on blueberries and strawberries. It is a pita to work with. Never had a bird caught in the netting but have unfortunately caught a snake that didn't make it.

For a 6x6 patch I might consider plastic deck lattice. Won't keep small birds out but it's usually the big ones that are gorging pigs. Although I've never had problems with birds in raspberries just blueberries and strawberries..


----------

